# An apology regarding the incident the other day...



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

First of all I would like to apologize for how excited I got, statements I made in Macframalama's thread and suggestions I made to Nicklfire. I know I am new here and havent made a good impression so far, and it is in that interest that I write this today. I am just like any of you in regular life, I have a job, love my family, love animals and I am very passionate about things I believe in. I will fight for things that I believe are unfair, or when someone is being mistreated. I was under the misunderstanding that Mods were held to a higher standard and that they had rules to adhere to as well. (on other forums I belong to, this is generally the case, and I assumed it was here too. I was wrong) In the chaos of the thread, Diztrbd1's bold TOS post about the rights of the mods escaped me. I read it, but it didnt sink in. I didnt realize that they can basically do whatever they want (within reason) and continued to press for rights that I thought members had but just dont have here.

I didnt come here to rock the boat. Tone is very difficult to accurately portray in a text-only format. I am not an angry person, and I dont have a temper (as was alluded to in a PM to me from a certain someone. No names, ok seahorse?  ). In fact none of my friends have EVER seen me lose my cool. I dont take crap from anyone, and stand up for myself when the need arises. I really felt like I was being wronged here and was only trying to promote the freedom of discussion. I also have no problems admitting when I am wrong. In this case I was wrong and take full responsibility for things I wrote. I would like to personally apologize to BCAquaria, Nicklfire, Pamela, the rest of the mods and any of the members here who felt I was out of line...and didnt say anything about it.

Again, I am sorry and it wont happen again.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad u feel better about this and if it helps i do still have the cage ready  But in a serious note, I am happy to hear that things seems getting better with u guys and that hopefully u understand where the mods were coming from.....Welcome back to BCA  lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Claudia said:


> I am glad u feel better about this and if it helps i do still have the cage ready  But in a serious note, I am happy to hear that things seems getting better with u guys and that hopefully u understand where the mods were coming from.....Welcome back to BCA  lol


Thanks, and in case anyone was curious, the mouse was re-homed to a friend of mine who knows a little girl who had a hamster that died recently. She has all the right equipment and toys for the little guy.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Always great to have someone that cares if people where offended even if you feal you are correct. Nice.post thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> Thanks, and in case anyone was curious, the mouse was re-homed to a friend of mine who knows a little girl who had a hamster that died recently. She has all the right equipment and toys for the little guy.


What?!?!?!I have to put this cage away? oh boy lol Thats really nice of u, u will make a little girl real happy...thats if she likes mice  wellmost kids do :bigsmile:


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> Thanks, and in case anyone was curious, the mouse was re-homed to a friend of mine who knows a little girl who had a hamster that died recently. She has all the right equipment and toys for the little guy.


Uhmm . . . following the ancient thoughts of reincarnation . . . - you now have good karma . . . - : ).


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

We've had many members that liked to stir the pot alot on BCA over the years. We've just found that BCA runs better without all the drama. So, the apology is appreciated provided all the drama that has happened ends now. I don't want to resort to banning people (I always want to give people a chance to be part of the community), but in the end of day if there are numerous complaints from members and sponsors about certain members I will just terminate the offenders accounts without warning. Which seems unfair, but my tolerance has it's limits. Being a welcomed and respected member on BCA is an EARNED privilege, not a right bestowed upon people acting out. 

Again not because I particularly care or disagree with certain people. But because certain members are disturbing the peace. It's rather selfish of people to only think of themselves, and not care about the things they say that might offend others. BCA is not for everyone. It might just be too PG13 for some members. But that is how I like this forum run. BCA had it's "wild west" days, and in the end caused me nothing but headaches. There are many other forums for people to shoot their mouths off on. BCA isn't one of them.

If you enjoy the benefits that BCA offers, respect the rules and abide by them. Stirring the pot because "you feel like it" really won't get anywhere but IP banned off BCA permanently. I won't lose sleep over it and I'll will ignore all pleas to unban the account. Seems harsh, but really have better things to do then to babysit adults on an online forum.

I hope these members understand and respect these decisions. If not, please save yourself the embarrassment and leave.

Thanks,
Clarence

PS: And again thanks for the apology. I'm sure it might put some members at ease.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Very well said.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Very well said.


merci beacoup monsieur

No, i'm not french.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I too would like to take 5 seconds and apologize to anyone who was offended on a personal level, that was never its intent.

I love BCA and I DO respect the job of the mods and I have the knowledge that it may be a difficult job to screen every post that goes out.

And the fact that 3 threads kind of meshed together added confusion to the whole thing

While it was never my intent on stirring the pot, I do feel that members should be able to have a difference of opinion, and be able to convey there beliefs regardless of how popular they may be in this forum or society at large.

And also I think for those members who enter a thread which is very clearly titled .. if it isnt for them rather than opening it up and posting something negative in a thread just simply NOT opening it would spare alot of headache... for example So i bought a mouse to feed my piranha,,<<< there is only so many ways to read that. So by going in and posting that you do not agree with what the op is saying YOU are simply sparking the debate that so many of you clearly did not want

while you may be titled to your opinion if you dont have anything to contribute to the topic at hand , why read it ... even worse why post anything at all. lets call them PANDORAS BOX THREADS if you open it up... you might not like what you see

In addition for those who had issue with the NON fish related posts if you have time to get in on the dramatic style posts, why are you guys not participating on the positive FISH related posts. very shortly after this whole debacle unfolded I posted a thread that was meant to be fun, and every member on here could participate in with ease it was my WHAT IS YOUR DREAM FISH THREAD and i did this both to find out what you guys had for dreams but also to see if those who didnt like the other style postings would particip[ate in a community wide thread that literally every member could have contributed on some capacity or another, because no matter who you are there is always a fish you wished you could have had or may dream of owning , and the fact of the matter is while some contributed <thanks by the way> alot of the very people who posted that they were sick of the drama threads never bothered to reply... SO point being no one likes to fight, im not here to fight , im here to nerd out with fellow fish keepers because my wife couldnt care less about my hobby.

In retrospect it all got blown wide open, and turned into a rolling cluster f
and that was never its intent.

2091 posts from me and 310 likes received thats not a bad average 
and this most recent spat , and the snakehead in burnaby lagoon are really the only 2 incidents I have had on here and with any topic people have a right to be passionate about a topic,
and with any discussion there will be those for or against it
and as phoenix expressed earlier in a text based environment it is difficult to convey, emotions of any kind

C'mon ... so we cool , you guys wanna be besties again or is everyone still gonna be mad at me>?
So long as people can respect each post for what it is I cant see why we cant all just get along, and remember this is a fish forum and not to take everything so personally..
we dont always have to agree... and 2 sides talking doesnt have to result in a fight


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

People like to lurk, not always post. I have only 300+ posts on BCA. Sometimes it's just easier to read, then to make a witty comment.

Like reading the newspaper. You like to read it, but doesn't mean you want to have to discuss it after. Takes more brain power. Call me lazy after 10+ hour work days.


I wasn't ever mad. So I'm fine with it. It's some of the mods and members you may want to be back in the good books with. Toning down the aggressiveness would be a good start.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

macframalama said:


> remember this is a fish forum and not to take everything so personally..
> we dont always have to agree... and 2 sides talking doesnt have to result in a fight


Remember this isn't just a forum. It's like an online community centre. With that comes the responsibility to be respectful of others and not cause drama.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a new job coming up that doesnt involve driving a desk, so I wont be on here as much during the day anymore. Hopefully that will satisfy anyone who is still not thrilled with us.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Phoenix can you please clarify this statement for me: "I was under the misunderstanding that Mods were held to a higher standard and that they had rules to adhere to as well. (on other forums I belong to, this is generally the case, and I assumed it was here too. I was wrong)"

Are you implying that we Mods have lower standards* ? Are you also implying that Mods on other forums are better than the Mods here?

*dictionary definition: standards- those morals, ethics, habits, etc., establishedby authority, custom, or an individual as acceptable

I just want to make sure that I'm not interpreting it the wrong way.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela said:


> Phoenix can you please clarify this statement for me: "I was under the misunderstanding that Mods were held to a higher standard and that they had rules to adhere to as well. (on other forums I belong to, this is generally the case, and I assumed it was here too. I was wrong)"
> 
> Are you implying that we Mods have lower standards* ? Are you also implying that Mods on other forums are better than the Mods here?
> 
> ...


what I meant was that I thought the mods were more responsible to the members, and their needs, individually.

LOL its pretty obvious I was wrong about what your job was around here. I am sorry and meant no disrespect.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Mac, I honestly don't have a dream fish. I'm more into the hobby because I like to aqua-scape, it's a stress reliever. I wouldn't have any fish in my tank if it didn't look like it was missing something.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

it wasnt just you , anyways dead topic moving on


PSpades said:


> Mac, I honestly don't have a dream fish. I'm more into the hobby because I like to aqua-scape, it's a stress reliever. I wouldn't have any fish in my tank if it didn't look like it was missing something.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Its not the mods job to be responsible to everyone special needs on a individual basis, that what councilors are for. Everyone of us has special needs in some way or another, some just show it more then others. Mods are here to moderate the forum and try to make sure the rules that have been set are being followed to the best of their judgement and understanding. They don't get paid for it, people disrespect them time and time again, and can never make certain people happy no matter what they do. 

I applaud the mods for their efforts, patience and time for having to put up with some of the immaturity, ignorance and down right stupidity sometimes they have to constantly put themselves in the centre of.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

.........................


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Mac, please read and don't assume, that is how half the mis-understandings start to begin with. This was a general statement and wasn't specifically talking about the reason for the apology. I don't know how I could have made that any more clear since I put "some of" before the words and "sometimes" after. I would assume the mods have had to deal with issues besides what is being apologized for unless some how this is the first time in history anything has ever happened. I could be wrong though.

Oh and for the record, I don't take indirect shots at people. I speak my mind and if I'm going to take a shot at someone, they will know and so would everyone else around to see.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Didn't find the topic offensive. I call it freedom of speech! Some like to put the PG twist on it though just to throw a wrench into your plans!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The SPCA would call it cruel and inhumane treatment of a living creature:
http://www.spca.bc.ca/assets/documents/welfare/position-statements/live-feeding-to-animals-in.pdf
Did you even read the threads in question? I believe the owners of fhe site have clearly expressed their feelings about the whole fiasco...so how bout give the freedom of speech term a break on the topic!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

let it go, i was actually kind of surprised to see this thread rear its ugly head again... I just need someone else to flip out to push this thing back into the darkness where it belongs


stingraylord said:


> Didn't find the topic offensive. I call it freedom of speech! Some like to put the PG twist on it though just to throw a wrench into your plans!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> The SPCA would call it cruel and inhumane treatment of a living creature:
> http://www.spca.bc.ca/assets/docume...atements/live-feeding-to..... -animals-in.pdf
> Did you even read the threads in question? I believe the owners of fhe site have clearly expressed their feelings about the whole fiasco...so how bout give the freedom of speech term a break on the topic!


i do find this a little confusing though, according to this then goldfish would still fall into these categories, i still cant wrap my mind around the whole concept


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this should b close before takes a diferent course


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> The SPCA would call it cruel and inhumane treatment of a living creature:
> http://www.spca.bc.ca/assets/documents/welfare/position-statements/live-feeding-to-animals-in.pdf
> Did you even read the threads in question? I believe the owners of fhe site have clearly expressed their feelings about the whole fiasco...so how bout give the freedom of speech term a break on the topic!


 Section 445.1 of the "Canadian Criminal Code" also deals with "Cruelty to Animals."


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the thing that drives me nuts claudia is the argument of animal cruelty, because this whole thing was about a mouse people are very quick to claim cruelty to animals but if the thread was about goldfish or convicts, or feeder crayfish nothing would be said. 
the whole thing is all based around the fact that the mousey is just sooo cutesey wootsey... i dont want to start the whole thing all over but the fact remains that because a mouse is a mouse and it is just a helpless wittle mousey people feel there is a need to freak out, where a goldfish or whatever would/will never be held in the same regard...

if the original topic was about a snake or goldie, or a flock of fry culls<which should all be the same> no one would care..

in addition just do a search with the keyword racoons, the world comes to an end over a mouse but not one thing is said when a racoon is being chased around a yard whacked in the head with a bamboo stick..... by a group of people

bottom line 
pick your side of the fence , animal cruelty IS a real thing , but it isnt specific to the type of animal so before you use the words ANIMAL CRUELTY make damn sure you take a look at the practices you yourself in fact partake in.. feeding goldies, culling fry, ect ect ect ect the list goes on and on ... what are the rights of a cricket you know

and thats it im done with this whole thing and im not going to go back and forth 1000 times about this , it was supposed to be a dead topic and here we go again...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I think this thread has run its natural course and there's no purpose in having people posting further to it, so I'm going to close it down to prevent more discord. Thanks to all for keeping it civil!

I'll move the VAHS stuff Mac and Laurie were discussing to the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society subforum, if that's OK with you guys?


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Truth of matter we're all hypocrites. We eat meat, wear leather/wool/etc, keep animals away from natural habitat, support offshore companies that have poor working condition/low salaries for employees, slave labour etc etc. The debate can go on forever.

End of the day not everyone's going to see eye to eye and BCA isn't a place for these types of topics. Peoples freedoms of speech can be done elsewhere. It's not needed and not wanted on BCA.


----------

